# Files überschreiben rückgängig machen



## cycovery (3. August 2008)

Hi!

Hab grad n bisschen Mist gebaut. Hab Fotos von meiner Kamera auf den Rechner geladen. Da der namespace meiner fotos auf der kamera erschöpft war (9999) hat die nummerierung von vorne angefangen - nun hats in dem Ordner, in den ich die Fotos kopiert habe, einige Namensüberschneidungen gegeben und ich hab zu eifrig geklickt und die alten Fotos wurden nun überschrieben.
"Rückgängig machen" geht nicht mehr. Allerdings ist viel freier speicherplatz auf der Festplatte weshalb ich glaube dass die eigentlichen Daten nicht überschrieben wurden sondern lediglich die Filesystemeinträge mit den entsprechenden Namen ersetzt wurden.

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie ich die überschriebenen Daten wiederbekomme?

Dateisystem ist NTFS!


Bin für alle Tipps dankbar, die Fotos sind mir wichtig!


Danke


----------



## Zvoni (4. August 2008)

google mal nach "Data Recovery". Hatte mal ein aehnliches Problem


----------



## xenomjay (7. August 2008)

Für solche Fälle benutze ich das "File Recovery Tool" von TuneUp Utilities. Konnte damit sogar ne ganze Festplatte mit Bildern herstellen.


----------

